# Tampa-Pumilio pairs and more



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have the current pairs.frogs available for LOCAL sale. Pics on ad under classifieds but more pics available upon request. Willing to drive to meet. Discounts for buying groups.

Bill Newell Tampa, Fl.

Species - O. Pumilio Almirante
Line/Origin -strictly 12
Age -unk
Quantity -1.1 proven (tads in broms)
Price -$350 with well planted 20g Vert.
Group Prices -none
Preferred Payment Method -paypal/cash
Shipping Rates & information -none/local pickup
Pictures -

Species - O. Pumilio Popa
Line/Origin - strictly '12
Age -unk
Quantity -1.2 proven (tads in water)
Price -$475 with 15g planted viv
Group Prices -none
Preferred Payment Method -cash/paypal
Shipping Rates & information -local pickup
Pictures -

Species -D. Azureus
Line/Origin -Nabors
Age -unk
Quantity -1.1 (eggs no tads yet)
Price -$259 with planted 18 cube exo
Group Prices -none
Preferred Payment Method -cash/paypal
Shipping Rates & information -local pickup

Species -O. pumilio Cristo
Line/Origin -Strictly 12
Age -unk
Quantity -0.1 (probable part of a trio)
Price -$100
Preferred Payment Method -cash/paypal
Shipping Rates & information -local pickup

Species -O. Pumilio Basti. (orange)
Line/Origin -acquired from cbreon
Age -unk
Quantity -0.1 (suspected)
Price -$150
Preferred Payment Method -cash/paypal
Shipping Rates & information -local pickup


Species -R. Intermedius banded
Line/Origin -Phil Tan
Age -unk
Quantity -0.0.2 (suspect females, no calling)
Price -$60 each
Preferred Payment Method -cash/paypal
Shipping Rates & information -local pickup

Species -R. Variabilis (nominal)
Line/Origin -INIBICO
Age - around 1 yr
Quantity -1.0 (calling male)
Price -$100
Preferred Payment Method -cash/paypal
Shipping Rates & information -local pickup


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Will sell without tanks. Drop $50


----------

